# My Inauguration experience [PICS]



## MissResha (Jan 21, 2009)

i have TONS of pics and lots of video clips, but i wont bore you with all of that so i'll just post a few. my mom called me and was like OMG I JUST SAW YOU ON CNN!!! haha

my friend courtney and i freezing outside lol






view of the m mall and all the people, reflecting pool behind us





same shot as above, but zoomed in





and again..look at ALL of those people!










zoomed in capitol shot




















the pic i HAD to take






and some i didnt get a chance to resize

me at the metro waiting for the very first train
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ion2009005.jpg

me sitting in line at like, 4:something in the morning
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ion2009009.jpg

people sitting and standing just to get a closer glimpse of Barack and Biden
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ion2009101.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ion2009103.jpg

waiting for snacks lol
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ion2009109.jpg

kids ice skating on the reflecting pool. people were seriously drunk with happiness and doing things out of the ordinary. this wasn't very safe in my opinion though..
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ion2009111.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ion2009113.jpg

just disgusting. i love barack n all...but i wouldnt sit on a damn port-o-potty for him LOL
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ion2009150.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/f...ion2009196.jpg

me holding up my ticket










youth ball ticket





home states ball ticket






what a great experience


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 21, 2009)

WOOOW! That's so great that you got to be there!


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for sharing your day with us!  It got me all emotional again!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 21, 2009)

You have certainly witnessed history!  It must have been an amazing experience.  How was the ball?  What did you wear?


----------



## MissResha (Jan 21, 2009)

oh i didnt go to the ball, just took pics of the tickets. i should have clarified. my bad lol.

i work for the company that creates and manages all of Obama's websites. so of course we got hooked up. we had to choose either a free Sundance trip, free swearing in tickets, free ball tickets or free parade tickets.

i chose swearing in tix. but the ball tickets were BEAUTIFUL so i had to take a shot of those.

and yes, it was amazing. i cried so much yesterday i still have a headache lol


----------



## luckycharms (Jan 21, 2009)

hi miss resha,
that is so cool for you to be able to attend and be with those people on such a historical event ! i would be there if i am living in the USA !
amazing ! maybe i saw you on CNN too because i was watching the program. 
thanks for sharing this breath taking pictures.


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow, thank you for posting and sharing those with us!! What an amazing experience it must have been. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I mean, other than the blistering cold and long lines, but after all was said and done i bet it was well worth it. You now have an experience to pass down to generations to come! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  How awesome.


----------



## concertina (Jan 21, 2009)

Girl, you have an awesome job and great pictures! What a thing to experience!!! 

Thank you for sharing your pictures with us...


----------



## Prinsesa (Jan 21, 2009)

Amazing!!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 21, 2009)

That is soooooo exciting!  I am not even from the US and I was so excited!


----------



## IlikePi (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW!!! What an amazing experience. I was in Grant Park on election night and that was just so over whelming and left me in awe for days. I can not even imagine the feeling being able to actually be there when PRESIDENT OBAMA (I will never tire of saying that!!!) was sworn in!!! AMAZING!!!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jan 21, 2009)

WOW!! That's so cool that you got be there yesterday!! Great pics! Thank you for sharing them with us!!


----------



## MACisME (Jan 21, 2009)

im super happy you got to go!! best day to be alive =)


----------



## PuterChick (Jan 21, 2009)

That is just way too cool!  And looked like it was freezing...


----------



## barbie.doll (Jan 22, 2009)

You're so lucky you were able to witness this part of history!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

Fabulous!!! Great photos and you are just as cute as hell!!!


----------



## glassy girl (Jan 22, 2009)

Wow lucky!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 22, 2009)

How exciting!! The only time I saw Obama was at a rally here last year. But what you got to see was WAY better! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## devin (Jan 22, 2009)

That is amazing!! I couldn't imagine what that must have felt like! I know it is an experience you will never forget!


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 22, 2009)

awesome!! congrats girlie!!!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 22, 2009)

God I'm so jealous...to be able to witness in person such history!!

Lucky girl!


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 22, 2009)

That would have been an absolutely amazing experience. Even though I'm not American I still think it would have been great to go and experience such a huge historical event.


----------



## MissResha (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks guys!! and yes, it was awesome.

Don't get me wrong, so many things happened that day that really pissed me off. there were several security breaches, people bumrushed a lot of areas they were not supposed to be and they were not sent back. Which kept actual ticket holders from even entering the event. I felt so bad for them. The security SUCKED that day, and given the nature of the event, thats appalling. It was so ghetto *smh*. 

But other than that, to witness history...man i still cant believe it lol. I have so many stories to tell my kids (when i eventually have some).


----------



## AmandDUR (Jan 22, 2009)

thats so cool. thanks for sharing!


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Jan 22, 2009)

Great pictures!! I stayed home all day and watched the events on tv.

I wanted to attend since I live so close (PG County) but I have small kids at home and didn't want them to be in the cold all day.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 22, 2009)

*does best Napoleon Dynamite voice* LUCKYYY!


----------



## MissAlly (Jan 22, 2009)

You are one lucky duck,mangg.


----------



## nadia (Jan 22, 2009)

cool!!


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG!!You know what? I'm 99% sure I saw you on CNN waving manically too!!! I recognise you cos I thought "Hmm she looks like my friend", who was also in DC too for the inauguration. I even updated my Facebook status at the time so she'd see it when she checked in on her Blackberry! LOL

That's so mad!! I'm in London and spotted you on TV!! Wicked!

Cool pics, thanks for posting!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am going to re-watch the CNN show...I recorded it....If I see you I will be screamming


----------



## belle89 (Jan 23, 2009)

You were so close! I was wayy back towards the middle of the mall. Thanks for sharing your photos. 

You got tix to the Youth Ball?! *jealous*


----------



## MissResha (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_OMG!!You know what? I'm 99% sure I saw you on CNN waving manically too!!! I recognise you cos I thought "Hmm she looks like my friend", who was also in DC too for the inauguration. I even updated my Facebook status at the time so she'd see it when she checked in on her Blackberry! LOL

That's so mad!! I'm in London and spotted you on TV!! Wicked!

Cool pics, thanks for posting!_

 

OMG lemme know if you do see me. Look for my friend Courtney's BRIGHT ASS orange hoodie LOL. thats how my mom recognized us. She saw her bright orange (it really stands out) and was like OMG THERES MY BABY ON TV hahaha!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I am going to re-watch the CNN show...I recorded it....If I see you I will be screamming_

 
lmao omg i wanna see me on tv too! i remember when i was on MAD TV a few years ago and i didnt get to see that either! everyone else did but me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_You were so close! I was wayy back towards the middle of the mall. Thanks for sharing your photos. 

You got tix to the Youth Ball?! *jealous*_

 


yea i was very very close, but no the youth ball tix aren't mine, i just snapped a photo of them because i thought they were sooo beautiful. they belonged to a co-worker of mine. he snapped pics of my swear-in tix too. we were googly-eyed over each others tickets lol.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, how awesome! Thanks for sharing!
BTW MissResha you look fab & fresh at 4am!


----------



## ktinagapay (Jan 31, 2009)

hooowww exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 23, 2009)

That is so awesome you got to experience such an amazing part of History.

I watched the whole on TV totally wishing I was there- I supported him throughout his very long campaign and am so delighted to see the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for posting!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 23, 2009)

you're so welcome!! glad you enjoyed


----------

